# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Application Canard PC Harware sur IOS préhistorique

## Teshune

Messieurs,

C'est avec regret que je vous annonce le décès apparent de mes archives CPC Hardware sur IOS. En effet, pas plus tard que hier, j'ai encore eu le plaisir de consulter un ancien article et pouf ! Aujourd'hui, la bête refuse l'obstacle.

Cette vieille carne prend quand même la peine de me signifier son incapacité à trouver une certaine url sur le serveur "dl.canardpc.com Port 80"...

Quelqu'un aurait tripatouillé quelque chose sans demander la permission du boss ? Dans l'affirmative, qu'on le pende haut et court... mais seulement après l'avoir sommé de remettre tout en état.

Mes condoléances à la famille, bien entendu.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bonjour,
Effectivement, 6 ans après l'arrêt de nos apps ipad, Android et Windows 8 (2014) nous avons coupé le serveur.
Au moment de cet arrêt (et du passage à l'époque chez ePresse) nous avions mis en ligne en téléchargement gratuit tous les mags concernés en PDF pour ne pénaliser personne. C'est resté plusieurs années.

----------


## Teshune

Ah ok... j’aurais pourtant juré avoir lu quelque part que tant qu’on n’effaçait pas «l’app’», on gardait la possibilité de consulter tout.
Ça doit être l’abus de champi’...ou alors vous parliez déjà de ePresse.

Est-il encore possible de me faire parvenir le numéro dans lequel figure l’article sur le troubleshooting d’une machine en panne ? Je sais c’est pénible...

----------


## Flad

Bot signalé.

----------

